# VRM temps on Asus HD 4870 Glaciator



## pepelu (Oct 14, 2008)

A friend of mine has purchased an Asus HD 4870 with Glaciator cooler and a non-reference VRM design:







And when he uses GPU-Z, the VRM temps aren't showed:






Do you plan to fully support this card on future GPU-Z releases?

Greetings


----------

